# Quick pre-sell for Jan! Ship or Hold???????????



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

This pre-sell will end 1-20-13 at midnight....Hurry, Hurry, Hurry!! :woohoo


APPLE BERRY PICNIC...The Apple Berry Picnic smells like fresh sweet apples and blackberries. I had no acceleration and it discolored to taupe in CP goat milk soap. FP 172...$15.25 lb or 15.00 lb in 5 lb jug. 

CHERRY ALMOND...Nothing else to say, straight up Cherry Almond. This fragrance does really well for me. In my line I call it Lovey Dove and I can't tell you how many men pick it out for their wifes. I think it's a comfort fragrance. No A, D to light tan FP...153...18.75lb or $18.00 lb in 5lb jug. Cat 9 use level 8.75%

B.B.W. COOL CITRUS BASIL "Type"...I love this one. Fresh & clean and does very well year round for me. Top: Lemon, Bergamot, Orange, Spearmint, Green Middle: Basil, Sage, Lavender, Ylang Base: Musk, Wood No A or D...FP...205 $19.75lb or $19.00 in 5lb jug. Cat 9 use level 8.85%


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Tamera,
What does this mean "Cat 9 use level 8.85%"?
Have to look and see which one and how much.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Linda,
CAT 9 is soap/wash off products as listed in the IFRA for this FO.. So it means that in soap it would be safe to use up to 8.85%


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Seven pounds each please.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Thank You Kami !


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Two pounds of each for me please.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

I'll take 5 lbs of Cherry Almond.

Lynn


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Thank you so much Ladies!!!

Apple Berry Picnic has met the minimum :biggrin

Cool Citrus Bsil needs 7 more lbs to meet minimum

Cherry Almond needs 13 more lbs to make the minimum

I think we're gonna make it!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Tamera, any word on Honey? I am going to need some soon and I'll wait a little if it will be in the not-to-distant future....


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Yes Stacey, it will be on the sell for Feb. Vicki gave me the thumbs up on this one. Wow, we went through enough samples!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Oh good thing you asked that question, I was going to order a lb of honey from somewhere to get by.
Since I have never tried either, I'd like one lb of each. Thank you SherrieC AKA Sheryl Clifton
CHERRY ALMOND
B.B.W. COOL CITRUS BASIL "Type


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Thank you Sheryl !!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Ok, now I need to check my supplies and see if I can make it that long. I just got a HUGE wholesale order! Woo-hoo!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

:woohoo Stacey!!! You go girl :biggrin


----------



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Ill take (2) lbs of each cherry almond & cool citrus basil
Thanks
Jenene


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

I'd like 2 pounds of Cherry Almond, pay for it and have you hold until Honey comes in and will pick up all at one time. Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Thank you Jenene & Dorit 

Cool Citrus Basil...1 lb from minimum 
Cherry Almond.......8 lbs away from minimum

We still have a few days, we can make it on that Cherry Almond!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Ok I want 1 lb of each.
How often do you reorder these and other FO's? If I like them I'll want more.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Thank you Linda. It depends on how quickly I start getting requests for a fragrance. Od course some are done more often that others. For instance, we did OMH in Oct and I am planing of offering it again next month.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Tamara, sorry to keep changing my mind :/. I'd like 5 pounds of Cherry Almond, and that's my final answer. Just to show that I mean it this time, bill me today and I will pay immediately. Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

You rock Dorit! dance:


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

A lb of each, please.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

Thank you Mary


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

If I like the Cherry Almond more than a pounds worth I know who"s door to go knocking on...Dorit!!! lol
Wish I could smell them all before they came up for a "quick sell" then I'd know how much to buy. LOL
Linda


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick pre-sell for Jan!*

I wish there was a way to get samples to everyone, but we'd all go broke :lol :lol

Now that the sell has closed, I have sent out invoices to everyone both here and on FB for your FO's. I'll get them ordered just as soon as I receive payment from everyone  This sale turned ot great! Thank you everyone for helping!!!! dance:


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

We are packing boxes and I will start to invoice tonight. SHip or Hold???? If it is paid this evening or by 11:30 AM, it will ship out tomorrow. Please let me know if you want your FO's shipped


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

hold for me please! I'll get everything sent when Love Spell gets shipped in


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

Ship please!


----------

